
Ask HN: What's the best way to receive money internationally? - crgt
We're considering PayPal (but have heard the horror stories about holds on larger amounts) or a wire transfer (but would prefer not to provide our routing and account number).  10K+.  Would love to hear the community's suggestions.
======
damian2000
In the past I've done similar amounts using a wire transfer service like
Travelex ... from memory, it was a fixed fee (not a % commission) & the
exchange rate was good. You just pay them cash over the counter.

The exchange rate is where standard banks often make a killing when doing a
wire transfer.

~~~
crgt
Thanks for the suggestion! I'll check 'em out. I was secretly hoping that
there was some awesome YC-backed start-up that's nailing this problem that I'd
missed..but this looks like it may be helpful.

------
staunch
Why wouldn't you want to provide your routing number and account number? You
give them out every time you write a check. Wire transfers are probably the
only good option here.

~~~
crgt
Because there are places where that's all it takes to spend money. I trust our
clients..but you never know..especially when dealing with an international
client you've never met.

~~~
staunch
Create a checking account just for this purpose. Only use it for holding
transfers. It takes about ten minutes to setup a new account at most banks.

~~~
crgt
This is what we've landed on as a default - just seems kinda wonky. As if
MacGuyver were handling our incoming $ or something.

------
shyn3
I don't know how this would work with international but I think
knightsbridgefx.com is a good option.

They do currency conversions through bank accounts. So you save $ on the
exchange + you get the money wired. Minimum is 10k so this might fit the bill.

Where are you sending/receiving from?

------
jister
Found this <http://saasy.com/matrix.php>

~~~
crgt
This is interesting. Has anyone used them?

------
NicoJuicy
Try Stripe, i've heard many people consider it instead of Paypal.

~~~
reiz
The bank account which is linked to the stripe account have to be in the US.
But as far as I know they are accepting CC from all around the world. If you
are sitting in the US and you just want receive Money from everywhere, than
stripe is a good option. At least if you are dealing with small amount of
Money. As far as I know stripe takes some percentage from the transaction. For
big transactions, like 10K USD, I wouldn't recommend it.

------
klaut
for Europe based transaction try Transferwise <https://transferwise.com>

------
sapan
I've used Transpact for international payment.

